# How do I park a Storm 2410 on a hill?



## ikanode (Jan 7, 2019)

I just picked up a Storm 2410 and tried it on my dry sloping driveway today. How do I stop and park it on the slope? Per the manual, when the drive control is adjusted properly, it free-wheels with the drive control released. How do I stop and park it to catch my breath, clear a clog, remove a fallen branch, etc.

If I'm headed downhill the snow will probably keep it from rolling--but what about when I'm headed uphill? 

It seems like I have to stop the engine and strap the drive control grip down to engage the transmission--but I would need an extra hand on a long arm to do that while holding onto the handles.


Am I missing something?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What about turning it sideways?

Turn the auger off, turn down the idle, put it in 1st gear, let the snow stop the snowblower from moving forward.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Or just angle it so it rolls back into the remaining snow.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF ikanode. You could get a rubber o-ring or two from the hardware store that fits snuggly over rear part of the hand grip then depress the drive lever and slide the o-ring over it to keep it depressed. For clearing a clog or debris, the motor MUST be turned off for safety anyway.


----------



## ikanode (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I was surprised yesterday in gear one, when I released the drive lever and the snowblower sped up. I may get to use it this weekend. There's a chance of snow where I live in North Carolina on Saturday. Current predictions are anything from intermittent snow & rain showers to 8" of heavy snow. 

I have 1000' feet of narrow asphalt--most sloping. There's a 4' deep ditch on one side and a ravine on the other. Turning the snowblower sideways may work once I get more comfortable with controlling it. If we get significant snow, the unplowed snow should act as a brake. A friend suggested that I get a small rubber chock--that will work when I'm headed uphill since I can easily reach behind a tire. Maybe I can learn to drop it over the front of a tire. I'll try the engine-off, O-ring trick.

Some combination of the above is bound to work.

Thanks all,


----------

